# which wheelset? Ultegra/Mavic Open Pro Wheelset or Ultegra 6800



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

both cost about the same. Ultegra 6800 hubs with Mavic open pro 32 spoke count or Ultegra 6800 wheelset 16/20 spoke count. I weight about 205 and the roads here are mostly smooth.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My vote is - Neither.

Nobody here is going to endorse 16/20 wheels at your weight.

OP's were good in the day, but that was 20 years ago. H+Son Archetypes or Pacenti SL23 can be had for the same price, will build to a much stronger wheel, and nicely accommodate 25 mm tires which is what you should be riding.

If those really are your only choices, then the Mavics.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am of a similar weight. You are on the right track with more spokes than the 6800 wheelset, but there are better rim choices. Get something more aero and thus more stiff. I am a fan of the wider rims. Some of the experts here will chime in with appropriate recommendations.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

raudi said:


> both cost about the same. Ultegra 6800 hubs with Mavic open pro 32 spoke count or Ultegra 6800 wheelset 16/20 spoke count. I weight about 205 and the roads here are mostly smooth.



I am 210-15lb and honestly, 16/20 wheels are NOT something I'd consider. Ones of this config worth using at your pork [less than mine] are few and far between!

That said, I still have a 16/20 7801-SL Scandium tubeless Shimano set that disproves that theory. I rode then for 2 years after two spokes got tweaked by a pedal in a CX race before one of those two broke. Replaced the two spokes but after 'when and where' I was when the one popped, I am shy on them. 

But these have been in service for 9 years for Pete's sake. So blanket 16/20 is not viable across the board, albeit mostly it is, except that top veneer perhaps.. 

The rim wear indicators show about 1mm left, so they are still usable. And one of the best tubeless ever made IMO.

Agree, SL23 or HED Belgiums, 28 rear and 24 front ought to get you some light and long lasting wheels. Assuming non disc. 28/32 if you are a bear on parts...

I am shy on less than 24 spoke fronts unless you use 28-30mm rims personally...
More rim weight less spoke weight compared to less tall rim 24-28 spokes. =less rim weight more spoke weight. Hello, how does that even make sense to justify if the close to the same weight wheel?


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm about 185 and have been on the Ultegras for about 3 years with no issues. They're my favorite training wheelset ever, by far. Love the option to go tubeless. I've got some schwalbe one tubeless tire on there now and they're the bee's knees.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll have a go. I've got three sets of OpenPro rims on the go (Fall/Winter/Spring wheels on 2 bikes plus my track bike wheels) and have had the earlier comparable Mavic models and have had zero issues with any of them. But......Mavic abandoned any updates to this rim a few years ago, I assume to concentrate on their pre-built wheelsets. 

Those rims would be ok for you but, like the others say here, I think there are better rims for you - especially at your weight. The OpenPro is a shallow rim (19mm?) and therefore quite vertically flexible relative to more modern 24. 27 and 30mm deep rims. The deeper (and stiffer) the rim, the less spokes you need - not that someone at 205lbs should be bothering about a few spokes that weigh 7grams each.

IMO (and the opinion of many others) 16/20 spoke wheels for you are ridiculous, and I don't care how many 375lb people have thrashed theirs for 10 years and have never had a spoke wrench to them. If those wheels are ok for you then who's getting short-changed - you or 110lb people? Is there a 8/10 spoke wheelset for them? I think not.

At your weight, low spoke wheels should not be a consideration. 24f/28r would be the minimum I would suggest but you won't find Ultegra hubs under 32 hole I think. I have two sets of 24/28 DuraAce but they're like 2x the cost of Ulteg.

The H+ Archetype would be a good rim for you and I think you need rims in the 450g - 500g range.
H Plus Son Archetype
Or the Kinlin XR300 -
Kinlin XR-300 Clincher Rim - 30mm - 465 grams

It's going to be tough meeting the price of the Ulteg/OP wheels with the Archetype unless you go with BWW hubs at about $110 a pair.
Road Hubs

Spokes - got with Sapim Race or DT Competition - 3x on the rear for sure.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I'll have a go.


Where is my Muttley snicker GIF when I need it. 




> I don't care how many 375lb people have thrashed theirs for 10 years and have never had a spoke wrench to them.


You care a little, I know it. 



> but you won't find Ultegra hubs under 32 hole I think.


There is that...

Your comments are far to sensible for the internet forum ilk. I hope the OP heeds your wisdom though, or at least a little of mine up there...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Your comments are far to sensible for the internet forum ilk.


Heck if I had my way everybody would still be rolling around on 36/36 wheels. They were cutting edge when the norm before that were 40 spoke rear wheels (just before my time).


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look into the other suggested wheel options. The reason I chose the 2 in my original post was they're on sale locally for around $310 each.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

For $310, I would go with the Ultegra/OP set. Not flashy or latest design, but you won't do better for the $$$. Hubs will likely outlast the rims.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

raudi said:


> The reason I chose the 2 in my original post was they're on sale locally for around $310 each.


Then between the two, it's the OP/Ultegs.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

raudi said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll look into the other suggested wheel options. The reason I chose the 2 in my original post was they're on sale locally for around $310 each.


$310 for the "Set" each? Or $310 for the "wheel" each? 

If $310 for the "wheel" each, I'd go with the HED "Kermesse" (HED Belgium rim on Ultegra Hub, w/DT spokes) from Excel...$509 for the "set". Just pick up the matching front, of this $279 rear:

HED Belgium Kermesse Rear Wheel - Road Clincher Wheels - Excel Sports


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize they still made the Open Pro. I guess they have to, so companies have something to compare their aero wheels to in a wind tunnel. And I've got a set of Archetypes with the BWW hubs that I might make you a deal on (or can I say that on here?).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

skinewmexico said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they still made the Open Pro. I guess they have to, so companies have something to compare their aero wheels to in a wind tunnel.


Heck no, they use the Mavic Ksyrium as a base rim - the best flying brick of a rim ever made. 



> And I've got a set of Archetypes with the BWW hubs that I might make you a deal on (or can I say that on here?).


We've seen lots worse.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> Heck if I had my way everybody would still be rolling around on 36/36 wheels. They were cutting edge when the norm before that were 40 spoke rear wheels (just before my time).


Not sure about that. 36 spoke wheels were pretty standard in the 1930s. Is that "just before your time"?


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I have both wheels. I'm 190 lbs. The Open Pro wheels suck in comparison. They've now reserved as spares, hanging in my garage. I've had a number of issues with the Open Pro wheels: broken spokes, busted eyelets, cracking at the spoke holes, creaking at the rim joint, going out of true. No problems with the Shimano wheels after lots of miles; not to mention that the Ultegra wheels are wider and more aero, don't need a rim strip, and are tubeless if I ever want to go that route. I have two sets of each.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

have had two sets of 32h OP wheels...one DA hubs, one with Ultegra hubs.

bomb-proof, zero problems, not that light, def not sexy.

if you just want to ride and not think about your wheels, these will work. if you're trying to make some kind of 'statement,' these aren't a good choice.

and make sure you get them for a pretty low price too...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> have had two sets of 32h OP wheels...one DA hubs, one with Ultegra hubs.
> 
> bomb-proof, zero problems, not that light, def not sexy.
> 
> if you just want to ride and not think about your wheels, these will work. if you're trying to make some kind of 'statement,' these aren't a good choice.


But "statements" only work when the bike is stood still - outside the coffee shop; at the start of the group ride. Get the wheel rolling (0.25kph?) and no-one can tell what wheels you have or how nice the decals-du-jour look. All they know is whether you can keep up or if they can keep up with you. That's what matters eh? Not what brand of talc is on your inner-tube or if you're pushing things with 20 spokes when you really should have 24.

I like Belgium's anecdote. The pros don't worry about stuff like this in everyday riding; they just ride.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Despite my slight irritation with them as of recent...ROL makes some seriously nice Race SL wheels.

http://www.rolwheels.com/wheels/wheel/race-sl

They have performed wonderfully for me. They are very stiff and smooth and have held up excessively well after thousands of miles on crappy roads. At 205, I strongly doubt you'd need a heavy spoke wheel for heavier riders...but they do make a "SLR" version of that wheel as well with a higher spoke count:

http://www.rolwheels.com/wheels/wheel/race-slr

Both are very "affordable" and great wheels...


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Typetwelve said:


> Despite my slight irritation with them as of recent...ROL makes some seriously nice Race SL wheels.


I am a former ROL d'Huez owner, and at the time I loved those wheels.

That said, if one compares the ROL Race SL wheels ($675/ 1555 grams) to November Alloy Nimbus Ti wheels ($595/ 1460 grams) it's hard not to choose the November Alloy Nimbus Ti wheels: Pacenti SL23 v2 rims, White Industries T11 hubs, Sapim Laser spokes, 95 grams lighter and $80 less.


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Ended up getting a set of farsports carbon clincher instead for a little bit more.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think you would be better off price wise and durability to get a set of handbuilt Velocity Dyad with 32 spoke front and 36 rear using Ultegra hubs. The Dyad would be a bit more heavier than the OP's but it's a very sturdy wheel that would last a very long time with minimal truing. 

My suggestion may be a bit of an overkill for most people's taste here, but I prefer trouble free stuff, so over engineering in my pea brain is good. Also any decent hub if taken care of should easily outlast at least 3 rim replacements.


----------

